# How to extend Bridging Visa B?



## Rico20 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello,
I'm an onshore applicant of visa 489, and was granted BV A. A week ago, I applied for BV B and got the grant today.

Unfortunately, it said I must not arrive after May 16. I'm planning on coming back on the 26th and pretty sure it was my fault and I made a mistake while filling out the application form.

I was also surprised that they did not allow a few extra days after the intended date of arrival in case I miss my flight or it is delayed! 

I have been trying to call 131881 all day but couldn't get through. So anybody knows if it is possible to alter that arrival date? and if yes, how to do it?

Thank you very much.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You cant, you need to apply for a new one. You wont get one granted offshore.


----------



## Rico20 (Feb 10, 2014)

thanks shel. you're helpful as always.

So you reckon I should submit a new application or talk to them first? and should I forget about the existing visa and apply for the entire period I will be away or apply only for the extension needed (May 16th to 26th)? i.e. Can somebody have two valid BV B's simultaneously? 

Thanks again.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I would submit a new application with a letter attached expaining clearly why, your travel dates etc. No reason why it should not be granted BUT if it is you still have the one you have now, be it with the wrong dates so travel would need to be changed.


----------

